# joke



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

so a women goes to the gyno for her yearly check up.

the nurse takes her into the exam room and has her remove her cloths.she then has her assume the position (feet in stir ups) and says OH MY.

the patient say whats wrong and the nurse say nothing is wrong you just have a really big vigina and calls betty, the other nurse to come see.

well betty comes strolling in and says holy cow! again the woman says whats wrong and betty says nothing my dear we just don't see very many vaginas that size.

pretty soon the Dr come in and says Interesting very interesting,

the woman then say whats wrong and the dr replies that she on the large side of normal when refering to vaginsa size.

by this time the woman is feeling pretty damn selfconsious about her size.so when she get homwe she takes off her cloths and places a morror on the floor so she can see how big her p***y is.just at the wrong time the husband comes home from work and there in the living room is his wife standing naked.

so he says what in the world are you doing? and she studders I'm I'm I'm exercising. and then he says......
















well be carefull you don't step in that big hole on the floor.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL - That's funny, wrong, but funny


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Two guys are deciding about which pub to go out to for the night.
One guy goes to the other: "Hey, let's go to this awesome pub which I heard about! It's amazing! The locals there buy you as much alcohol as you can drink. And then, afterwards, they take you out the back, where you can have as much kinky sex as you want!"

The second guy says: "That's amazing! Who told you about this place?"

And the first guy replies: "My sister."


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> well be carefull you don't step in that big hole on the floor.


LMAO

That`s going to go over well at work tomorrow.
Thanks


----------

